

Show HN: Republics.us - Integrate your Internet - johnwestawski

Show HN: Republics.us - Integrate your Internet<p>This is a side project I have been working on while at college to help make it easier to have my favorite web apps, rss feeds, videos, and search engine wherever I go and whatever computer is available.<p>Right now, I am just looking for feedback on the concept, bugs, etc. I also will apologize for it is still being a little buggy so be gentle and it prefers Webkit browsers.<p>Also, I am about to graduate in three weeks in a major I don't  care for(Business Administration). So am asking for advice on if I get nowhere on this, could this site help me get a job being a web programmer so I don't have to look for a non-tech job?<p>http://www.republics.us/
======
johnwestawski
<http://www.republics.us>

